# Emblem Bicycle With Original Owner



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 24, 2016)

Got this bike recently in a small collection. It's been in my area since new. A friend of mine got it at an auction in the 90's, then it changed hands, and now again changed hands.. this time it landed in mine! I intend to clean it up a bit. Photo is of the original owner, taken in Lewiston, Idaho. There is no date, but I'm assuming by it's features, this bike is approximately 1930.

Check out the decal on the seat tube... "Double Life"... it refers to the reversible crank races! Crazy stuff! I have a matching ladies bike with the same feature/decal. And how about those grips! Hard to tell if these are what are on the bike in the original photo.  Ever see grips like these before?

Thanks for looking!
DS


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have an Emblem same color , waiting  its turn ...Tom


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 24, 2016)

Tom, that's nearly the same model! Your fenders are different though. Mine don't have the double ribs on top. Are you going to re-paint yours?  If so< I can measure and get closeups of the paint detail on mine so you can reproduce.  Do you have all the parts for your bottom bracket?


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

Dave , no repainting here.I do not have the cups yet ,and have the front fender although a different color that I have been trying to trade for og painted one. I have a seat but no bars as yet.Not sure what year mine dates to either..Tom ps our bikes are "Like Brothers from Another Mother"


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Very cool! How about some close ups of the seat post decals?


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

Seat Post Decals...


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

Cat, dark here already ,I can get better photos Tomorrow ..Tom


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 24, 2016)

Here's a shot of the minty decal on my ladies Emblem purchased in the same collection. Also a shot of the bearing race, that is identical on both sides... flip it over for "Double Life!"


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 24, 2016)

tommydale1950 said:


> Dave , no repainting here.I do not have the cups yet ,and have the front fender although a different color that I have been trying to trade for og painted one. I have a seat but no bars as yet.Not sure what year mine dates to either..Tom ps our bikes are "Like Brothers from Another Mother"




I can probably help you with those bottom bracket parts. I'll dig around in my parts stash to see what I can find.

I was thinking your paint was not all original, due to the lack of accent color and pinstripes, but with the decals intact, apparently it is! I guess yours didn't have the same scheme as mine.


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> View attachment 332762
> View attachment 332763
> View attachment 332764




Very cool! Thanks Dave. Can you get a shot of the other decal too? The one with a bicycle on it?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 24, 2016)

catfish said:


> Very cool! Thanks Dave. Can you get a shot of the other decal too? The one with a bicycle on it?




My girls bike doesn't have that decal. The boys does. It's just the typical "Cycle Trades of America" decal, if I'm not mistaken. I'll take a closer look though.


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks. I've been thinking about making some of them, and I need a good photo.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 25, 2016)

that ones in better shape than mine...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice, here's mine.  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/emblem-motorbike.78321/#post-486584


----------



## mre straightbar (Jun 28, 2016)

love them chainrings


----------

